# Mac mini server 2010, windows client's, file sharing and VPN



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

Basic network:

INTERNET -> cable modem -> WIFI / Ethernet router
Mini server connected via Giga-ethernet.

4 PC laptops and 3 desktops (all windows vista or windows 7) via N-wifi network.

all i really need is a file sharing service to able to access specified folders/files according to each PC station and have them auto-mounted.

the 7 users, i want all of them to be able to see other user's folders as READ ONLY. only their own folder with full rights.
can anyone advise how to setup properly SMB file-sharing for small network with 8 Windows 7 computers ?

i'm watching LYNDA essential training. lot of it males sense, BUT the very first step - setting up DNS doesn't fir my understanding for file server on a local network.

the mac mini 2010 server will be behind router - it won't be directly on internet line. also, i don't want to host WEB or MAIL services. just simple file server with simple folder sharing and permissions by different groups of people accessing files.

why would i need to setup DNS then ?

screen shot from LYNDA training:









see the example: server.private ?

is that what i need to use if i need just LAN file server functionality ?

Is only SMB sharing service compatible with Windows 7 ? Or can i use NFS or other ? Benefits or differences ? 
Please advise.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

For computers to resolve names to server(s) on your local network, you need DNS entries for your server name and maybe your machines as well. Obviously, you cannot add your own computer names to your ISP's DNS. So, you need set up your own DNS service so that you can add your own servers and computers to it. You can also configure your DNS service to *forward* other DNS requests to your ISP's DNS, so that you can still access the internet. The the client machines should be configured to point to your own DNS server to resolve your local names and also access the internet as well.


----------



## joecool99 (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm getting lost here with DNS configuration. please advise.

config of the LOCAL DNS i tried to setup:









i tested it accordingly to LYNDA training essential for 10.6
the test seems all good, see below:




























BUT if i try to setup *open directory master* i get this message:


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You may have set up the forward lookup zone (which converts names into ip addresses) but you also need to create a reverse lookup zone as well (converts ip addresses to names), which is not always done. Then add a reverse lookup record (PTR) for your server.


----------

